

NASA Data + Google Maps API = Climate Change Flood Map - 300bps
http://flood.firetree.net/

======
300bps
More information and caveats:

[http://blog.firetree.net/2006/05/18/more-about-flood-
maps/](http://blog.firetree.net/2006/05/18/more-about-flood-maps/)

Climate change predictions on sea level rise:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Current_sea_level_rise](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Current_sea_level_rise)

Snippet:

 _More recent research from 2008 observed rapid declines in ice-mass balance
from both Greenland and Antarctica, and concluded that sea-level rise by 2100
is likely to be at least twice as large as that presented by IPCC AR4, with an
upper limit of about two meters._

~~~
spikels
The most recent IPPC report[1] has lowered the sea level rise forecast
somewhat. Depending on the atmosphereic CO2 scenario[2] the 5-95% range of sea
level rise will be from 0.26-0.54 meters (RCP2.6) to 0.45-0.82 meters
(RCP8.5). It is very unlikely that sea level rise will be much more than a
meter, say over 1.3 meters. It is now generally thought it will take several
hundred years or longer to get rises over a few meters.

It is important to give accurate information on the impact of global warming
as we already have a huge problem of the public misunderstanding the issue.
Your map seems very well done but a default rise of 7 meters, while it shows
off the technology, may just add to the confusion.

[1]
[http://www.climatechange2013.org/images/uploads/WGIAR5_WGI-1...](http://www.climatechange2013.org/images/uploads/WGIAR5_WGI-12Doc2b_FinalDraft_Chapter13.pdf)
(see 13-4 for summary).

[2] Atmospheric CO2 scenarios are now known as RCPs for Representative
Concentration Pathways in the IPCC AR5 report.

